# My home made Stabilizer check it out !!!!



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks good! ... what is the total length? It looks Loooooooooong :teeth:


----------



## Randy Lim (Jan 5, 2010)

32in long extreme light weight too
only 6ons
great works on my ultratec


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Now explain how you made it. It looks great.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great job Bud


----------



## Randy Lim (Jan 5, 2010)

jim p said:


> Now explain how you made it. It looks great.


you need
4arrow alloy or carbon anything you like
1 full pipe alloy
cut the full pipe until get your size
is for point weight and top cap
back bolt use stanles steel laminated by alloy pipe

after that make 4hole on all alloy material same size with your arrow size
than put arrow on it glue with aralldite / or epoxy best for alloy glue ever
i use that on insert toll and glue point 

if you not believe the glue is strong
try make hole on side alloy cap and back and screw it
like beiter do

not hard to make some like this
cheap one to
you can use break arrow for hunting stabilizer or shorty one


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Very cool - could be a combination bow quiver and stabilizer. ;-)


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Insane! I love it


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

nice!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

why cant i see the picture? apparently everyone else can see it


----------

